# Puppies are one week old



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Dark sable girl. She is so beautiful, no white on her anywhere.
























Littlest male, has white toes, chest and just the tip of his tail.
























Bigger sable male He has white toes, chest and tip of his tail.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Red male. He has white on his chest and a coupe of toes.
































Puppy pile


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

growing nicely, they are so cute.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Such beautiful babies. Glad to see them growing well. Thankyou for all the photos, love them!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow Pam, they are so nice! Lovely colors, and such sweet little faces. :love2:
Do you know if the father was a Chi or not?


----------



## *Fiona* (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh wow they are gorgeous!! In love with puppy 2!!! look forward to watching them grow


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, they still too young to have personailities. I can't wait until their eyes open and they can get around better.



~LS~ said:


> Wow Pam, they are so nice! Lovely colors, and such sweet little faces. :love2:
> Do you know if the father was a Chi or not?


The girl that had Abby before us says the dad is a chi.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

They look like they are absolutely thriving! She must be a good momma!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Awwwwww! Can I have the little girl???


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Jayar!!! I was gonna ask the same thing!

Pam, they are precious and you are doing so well with them. Having been a nurse and a nurturing soul, of course you are!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

puppy wuppy puppy wuppy!!!!
i cant wait till i get to see mine grow! 

ur puppies are too cute pam!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm loving puppy #2. I love the dark color with the face mask.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Thay are so sweet! I love puppy 4, he is just adorable


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

They are just beautiful Pam! 

I may have missed this before, but do you plan
on adopting them out ?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Pam the puppies are so much fun to see! Thanks for sharing with us. They look like they are doing so well thanks to Abby and you.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

aww wish i had one there so cute *tears* the girl is my fav!! absolutely beautiful.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you all. I think they are all so sweet and pretty, but then, I'm biased. 



Christabelle said:


> They are just beautiful Pam!
> 
> I may have missed this before, but do you plan
> on adopting them out ?


Yes, that is the plan, but I am really loving the two littlest pups. lol They will all probably be placed, I just have too many dogs. I would love to place a few others, too, but I'm not having too much luck.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

i would love the girl, if i was near  id take her in a heartbeat!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You're doing a wonderful job Pam!!  They look so good and healthy.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I loveeeeeeeee them!!!! Especially the boys! Makes me want another one but I'm not allowed  lol


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

What little cutie pies!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> I would love to place a few others, too, but I'm not having too much luck.


Just curious. Which ones are you trying to adopt out?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Hollysmom said:


> Just curious. Which ones are you trying to adopt out?


I'm trying to adopt out Sherman, the 7 month old chiweenie, Isis, a 1 year-old rat terrier, Marmalade, a beautiful 6 to 7 years old chi/corgi mix, Chumley, a 11 month-old basenji mix if I can find the right home for him, and Abby, once she has weaned the puppies and is fixed. And possibly a few others, I would like to get back down to 10 dogs, then my rescue doesn't need a certificate from the county.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

pam what a beautiful bunch
but i still love my girl !!!!
have you named them yet


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh, so cute and precious. Too precious for words. Makes me want to rake one though, that is for sure!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What an adorable bunch.  Thanks for all the photos.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank you for the fun puppy pics im likeing #4 i love the red


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, they are to die for. So sweet!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww beautiful!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just adore the dark sable little girl. <3


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

They are beautiful... I love watching them grow! Thanks for sharing!


----------

